# *2007 Nissan Maxima*



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan Maxima








(Text & photos courtesy of Edmunds)

By: Phil Lienert 

Date Posted 11-28-2005 

Our latest spy photos reveal the upcoming 2007 Nissan Maxima, a long-time stalwart in the company's North American lineup. For the next incarnation of this vehicle, Nissan will be positioning the Maxima to compete more directly with the likes of the Toyota Avalon and Chrysler 300C. 

Traditionally, Nissan has positioned the Maxima as a sportier competitor in the large sedan segment. The recent Touring edition of the Avalon, with an equivalent engine to the Maxima, has robbed Nissan's premier sedan of quite a bit of its glory, though — a situation Nissan is looking to rectify with the 2007 model year Maxima. 








While little is likely to change in terms of the Maxima's engine, the car will receive a considerable makeover that is bound to enhance both its interior and exterior appearance. The 2007 Maxima will retain its FF-L front-drive platform, although the facelift already evident in these photos should give the car a more mainstream appeal as well as further distinguish it from the midsize Altima.

In addition to the intended sheet metal changes, Nissan will also rebuild the Maxima's cabin from the ground up, bringing this vehicle up to true flagship status within the company's lineup. Higher-quality interior materials will likely be joined by more advanced electronics, including a greater use of telematics. 

Nissan will continue to build the Maxima in Smyrna, Tennessee, and the company might even bring out a hybrid version of the vehicle sometime around 2009 as a companion to the already-planned Altima hybrid. 

Look for the 2007 Nissan Maxima in the fall of 2006.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

NO MORE BUCKTOOTH!!!!

Haha...otherwise it looks unchanged from the outside.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Face-lift? 

"While little is likely to change in terms of the Maxima's engine, the car will receive a considerable makeover that is bound to enhance both its interior and exterior appearance."
"While little is likely to change in terms of the Maxima's engine, the car will receive a considerable makeover that is bound to enhance both its interior and exterior appearance."


O RLY?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....starting to look like a Renault in the front.....


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

that's the worst camouflage.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

It's the same damn thing.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> It's the same damn thing.


Ditto! :asleep:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just another year, same ugly max.


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

I have seen those photos before, but I don't see any difference in the old and new except for maybe the front end is stretched (which makes it ugly imo), and the rear bumper has that "new" black plastic rear diffuser shape instead of the big butt rear bumper of the 04-05. I like the 04-05 alot. it took a while, but it grew to be my favorite mid-size.

Here are some other pics of the 2007 "altima"
http://flickr.com/photos/plutor/12197470/
I know this site says its the next altima but I argue that point with this
http://www.nissan.com.au/maxima/gallery.asp

if this is the new maxima, then it has definitely lost its roots, and nissan has now slotted it within the grandma car segment. I guess it will do great killing buicks and lincolns!!!

who knows anymore. They are the same size


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*2007 Altima*



Teknik_SE-R said:


> I have seen those photos before, but I don't see any difference in the old and new except for maybe the front end is stretched (which makes it ugly imo), and the rear bumper has that "new" black plastic rear diffuser shape instead of the big butt rear bumper of the 04-05. I like the 04-05 alot. it took a while, but it grew to be my favorite mid-size.
> 
> Here are some other pics of the 2007 "altima"
> http://flickr.com/photos/plutor/12197470/
> ...


The 2007 Altima is very ugly now and looks worst than the Maxima! The 2002-2006 Altima's were very appealing in body-style, but now is ugly!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

that 'altima' is gorgeous

nice, clean lines
very elegant looking

id really consider buying one if they release it

(are you sure thats not a cima or gloria for the states?)

anyhow, the Maxima is the same old thing...which isnt bad


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......looks like the new sentra, not the max.........


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

IT looks really hatch backey. I am afraid they are gonna release a hackback version. I deploy hatch backs. Like the SI I am glad nissan never got into that with its sedans. But the front end and that beatiful line it has going around the top are great.


----------



## Teknik_SE-R (Feb 7, 2006)

you deploy hatch backs? weird I deploy brown stink bombs. That must be very painful. What is the technical term for your condition?

If you look at the back, it is clearly a maxima. taillights havent changed (and look nothing like the 2007 sentras), recessed rear glass, big butt, plus look at the size! 

those pics (the ones in the first post, trying to avoid confusion here) are definitely of a maxima, but the changes make it more conventional looking from what I can tell, they make it look longer. Personally, I don't think they needed to change the style at all. Nissan (as they often are) were ahead of the styling game with the maxima, so it may not be as radical looking as when it first came out, but those pics are just bland (if there is one at all, i can hardly tell!). as for the aussie maxima, now there is a flagship car. love the flat wood panels on the interior, and the benz-ish rear end looks real good too.


----------

